# Termin 24H Bike on Fire Duisburg



## tedeschino (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
der Termin für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg ist laut Sog Events auf den 30/31.7.2005 gelegt worden.

Die übrigen Termine der 24h Serie lauten.

25/26.6.2005 München

20/21.8.2005 Ruhpolding

Gruß aus Dinslaken


----------



## rüdi__ (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
hoffentlich wird die Organisation in Duisburg dann besser. Am meisten hat mich ja genervt, dass es keine warmen Duschen gab. Angeblich sollen 2005 Duschcontainer aufgestellt werden. Aber im großartig labern waren die von SOG ja dieses Jahr schon gut.

Gruß
rüdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (22. Dezember 2004)

Nicht zu vergessen sind die kleineren, jedoch sehr feinen 24 h Rennen bei

- Limburg (www.singletrail.net) am 11-12 Juni 2005  ... habe mich schon als Einzelstarter gemeldet  ... 2004 war schon eine klasse kleine Veranstaltung   
und
- im Thüringer Wald (http://www.ironhill24.de/ih/home.php) ... werde mich dort wahrscheinlich auch noch anmelden   

München & Co. ist für mich zu viel Trubel, des mag ich ja gar nicht so.


----------



## md-hammer (23. Dezember 2004)

Das Rennen hat uns sehr gut gefallen. Wir waren mit einem 4er Team am Start. Aber die ganzen Begleiterscheinungen hinterlassen einen faden Beigeschmack. Zum ersten war es der mangelnde Zuschauerzuspruch.
Da wir aus Duisburg kommen haben wir ein bißchen geholfen Werbung zu machen. Wie sich gezeigt hat hat man viel zu wenig Werbung gemacht. Die Zuschauer wußten auch nicht wo sie hinlaufen sollten sofern welche da waren. Von Duschen haben wir auch erst erfahren als das Rennen vorbei war.
Da wir uns selber versorgt haben, haben wir das ganze Chaos um die Verpflegung gar nicht mitbekommen. 80  sind eine Menge Holz für so einen dürftigen Service. Der Landschaftspark Duisburg möchte dieses Rennen im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder veranstalten. Die Hilfskräfte wie DRK und THW haben auch einen dicken Hals auf den Veranstalter. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das der Veranstalter im nächsten Jahr jemanden findet der alles Organisatorische vor Ort regelt. Denn mit zwei Besuchen in Duisburg ist es nicht getan. und wenn man dann noch die Person vom Hof jagt die fast alles geregelt hat dann ist das schon sehr traurig. Für 2005 hat sich ein neuer Veranstalter beworben der leider abgelehnt wurde. Warum auch immer. Vielleicht hat man ja irgendwelchen Leuten die Daumenschrauben in Verbindung mitdem 24h Rennen in München angesetzt. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das diese Veranstaltung auch im nächsten Jahr wieder in Duisburg stattfinden wird.


----------



## sash73 (23. Dezember 2004)

hallo an alle!!!

so ein 24h rennen interessiert mich brennend!!!fahre zwar erst seit april und habe schon vier maras hinter mir und rund 4000km!!!habe aber leider niemanden der mit mir so etwas fahren würde!!alleine starten habe ich dann auch keine so große lust!!!wie geht den so etwas von statten und wie groß ist den eine runde???

gruß sascha


----------



## talybont (29. Dezember 2004)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle!!!
> 
> so ein 24h rennen interessiert mich brennend!!!fahre zwar erst seit april und habe schon vier maras hinter mir und rund 4000km!!!habe aber leider niemanden der mit mir so etwas fahren würde!!alleine starten habe ich dann auch keine so große lust!!!wie geht den so etwas von statten und wie groß ist den eine runde???
> 
> gruß sascha



Hi Sascha,

gerade erst mit dem MTB angefangen, die ersten Marathons abgerissen und nun schon 24h-Rennen? Habe ich Dich etwa angesteckt?  Wir sind auf jeden Fall wieder in Duisburg dabei, als Titelverteidiger 4er-Mixed. DIe Teamtrikots sind auch schon in Arbeit. Bei der Vorbereitung wird das diesmal sicher nichts  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## jo_mlp (2. Januar 2005)

rüdi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hoffentlich wird die Organisation in Duisburg dann besser. Am meisten hat mich ja genervt, dass es keine warmen Duschen gab. Angeblich sollen 2005 Duschcontainer aufgestellt werden. Aber im großartig labern waren die von SOG ja dieses Jahr schon gut.
> 
> Gruß
> rüdi



Die Dusch-Container wurden schon 2004 bestellt. Sind wahrscheinlich nicht geliefert worden, weil sie nicht bezahlt worden sind - so wie vieles andere auch...


----------



## tedeschino (2. Januar 2005)

Sog Events hat keinen guten ruf.
Egal wen man wegen dieser Agentur anspricht, winkt heftig ab.
Schreckliche Organisation.
In Duisburg stimmte absolut nichts.
Selbst die Zwischenstände wurden gerade mal alle drei Stunden ausgedruckt.
Ist es denn so schwierig einen Monitor aufzustellen, der mit einem PC gekoppelt die aktuellen Stände anzeigt?
Über den Veranstalter haben sich genügend Andere aufgeregt, deshalb lasse ich es jetzt auch.
Ist nur zu hoffen, daß sie aus den vielen Fehlern gelernt haben.
Es wäre gar nicht einmal so schlecht, wenn man eine Liste mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen einschickt.
Vielleicht vorher ein wenig mehr Werbung z.B. ?
Trotzdem ist unser Team dieses Jahr wieder dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Silent (2. Januar 2005)

Zur Werbung:
Ich habe Plakate zu allen lokalen Bikehändlern hier in Dinslaken und Umgebung gebracht und nur einer hat diese auch aufgehängt.


----------



## Christer (2. Januar 2005)

jo_mlp schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wahrscheinlich nicht geliefert worden, weil sie nicht bezahlt worden sind - so wie vieles andere auch...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...!!!

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## SOG Events (3. Januar 2005)

Kritik in allen Ehren. 

Wir waren, sind und werden jederzeit für sachliche Kritik offen sein. Aber wenn diese Kritik unsachlich und bishin zu Verleumdungen bzw. Unwahrheiten sich ausweitet, so werden wir uns zu wehren wissen.

So wird Sog Events gegen "jo_mlp"  durch unseren Rechtsanwalt gerichtliche Schritte einleiten, da dessen öffentliche Äußerungen - Beiträge - gelogen sind.

Roland Betzmann
(Sog Events GmbH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_mlp (3. Januar 2005)

SOG Events schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik in allen Ehren.
> 
> Wir waren, sind und werden jederzeit für sachliche Kritik offen sein. Aber wenn diese Kritik unsachlich und bishin zu Verleumdungen bzw. Unwahrheiten sich ausweitet, so werden wir uns zu wehren wissen.
> 
> ...



Das können Sie gerne machen Herr Betzmann. Da ich zum Planungskomitee gehörte (bevor wir uns nicht ganz gütlich getrennt haben), habe ich ja alle Planungsunterlagen vorliegen. Diese kann ich gerne veröffentlichen, wenn Sie das so haben möchten (und Ihr Rechtsanwalt mir schreiben sollte). Dort sind keinerlei Lügen enthalten - sondern die reine Wahrheit.


----------



## Näthinator (3. Januar 2005)

Leute Leute,

was geht den hier ab    

Wir waren auch als 2 Team in Duisburg gewesen. Die Orga war sicherlich keine Meisterleistung. Nudelparty war viel viel zu kurz !!  Zeitnahme und die Streckenkontrolle über Nacht waren schlecht

Aber allem in allem habe ich auch gehört das viele zugesagte Sponsoren kurzfristig abgesprungen sind und das sogar das ganze Event auf dr Kippe Stand. 

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe bestand das SOG Team auch nur aus ein paar Leuten. Sicherlich werden jetzt einige wieder sagen, " Schau der ist bestimmt von SOG", hierzu kann ich nur laut und deutlich NEIN sagen.

Ich denke das hier die gemüter ein wenig am überkochen sind und alle nur unter der Radelfreien Zeit leiden.

Sicherlich wird SOG seine Hausaufgaben für das kommen Jahr machen, und wenn nicht, tja, keiner zwingt jemanden daran teilzunehmen.

@Roland Betzmann: Ich denke das die Art und Weise, mit Rechlichen Schritten zu drohen, nicht der richtige Weg ist. Ihr verlangt viel Geld für eine Veranstalltung, die Biker nehmen viel auf sich um dabei sein zu können. Das die Kritik nicht immer Sachlich ist, stimme ich zu. Aber muss das den wirklich sein ? Steht Ihr da nicht drüber ?  

Gruß


----------



## bluemuc (3. Januar 2005)

........ dass diese art der auseinandersetzung einer wie auch immer gearteten  wahrung oder durchsetzung von interessen dienlich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. aber jeder, wie er kann.

eine wertung bleibt ja jedem interessierten leser überlassen. 

meine bitte als nutzer dieses forums ist, das niveau zumindest möglichst knapp über dem der auflagenstärksten zeitung deutschlands zu halten. danke.


----------



## Christer (3. Januar 2005)

SOG Events schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik in allen Ehren.
> Wir waren, sind und werden jederzeit für sachliche Kritik offen sein. Aber wenn diese Kritik unsachlich und bishin zu Verleumdungen bzw. Unwahrheiten sich ausweitet, so werden wir uns zu wehren wissen.
> So wird Sog Events gegen "jo_mlp"  durch unseren Rechtsanwalt gerichtliche Schritte einleiten, da dessen öffentliche Äußerungen - Beiträge - gelogen sind.
> 
> ...



Die Firma SOG-Events sollte sich mit billigen Drohungen lieber etwas zurück halten. So etwas kommt nicht so gut in der Öffentlichkeit...

Warten wir mal ab was aus SOG-Events wird...

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## tedeschino (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo SOG-Events,
wenn wir alle Beschwerden aus den Beiträgen auflisten würden, hätten wir eine verdammt lange Liste.

Hat die Agentur daraus gelernt? 
Dazu hat SOG-Events noch nichts geschrieben.

Für alle besonders interessant:

*Welche Änderungen werden für das Duisburger 24H Rennen definitiv umgesetzt?*

Gruß


----------



## Heinerich (4. Januar 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Sog Events hat keinen guten ruf.
> Egal wen man wegen dieser Agentur anspricht, winkt heftig ab.



Nun, ich würde gern wissen, wen Du damit meinst?
Ich habe auf der Eurobike mit vielen Herstellern gesprochen und auch selbst (im Auftrag der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike) Verhandlungen mit SOG-Events geführt. Ich kann von meiner Seite Deine Behauptung nicht bestätigen. Im Gegenteil! Das Unternehmen ist sich einzelner Mängel bei Veranstaltungen bewust und mir scheint es so, dass alles getan wird, um Verbesserungen umzusetzen.
Ich denke, man sollte jedem Veranstalter die Möglichkeit geben, sich konstruktiv mit Kritik auseinander zu setzen. Das tun einige hier nicht. In der IBC war es bisher nicht üblich Auseinandersetzungen in dieser Form zu führen.

Bernd (Heinerich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Almoedi (4. Januar 2005)

@Heinerich
Ich glaube Du kennst die Firma nicht...
Wartet mal ab ob SOG-Events überhaupt ein 24 Stunden Rennen in diesem Jahr ausrichten wird. Wie ich gehört habe, hat diese Firma zurzeit seeeehr viel Ärger.


----------



## Silent (4. Januar 2005)

Könnten die Spekulationen und Anschuldigungen jetzt bitte aufhören?
Es nervt!


----------



## Almoedi (4. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht schreibt SOG-Events einfach mal selber etwas dazu. Die müssten doch am besten wissen welchen Ärger sie haben.


----------



## Silent (4. Januar 2005)

Wozu sollten sie es tun?
geht doch niemanden was an wenns so wäre.

Für mich zählt das ein vernünftiges Rennen stattfindet und ich gehe davon aus das sie alles dafür tun werden um es zu veranstalten.
Alles andere spielt für den Teilnehmer keine Rolle.


----------



## Näthinator (4. Januar 2005)

So langsam wird es echt ätzend hier .

Die haben aber ne Menge Ärger und der hat aber gesagt !!!!!!!!   

Wenn Ihr besser 24 Stunden Rennen organisieren könnt macht es !! Ansonsten klappe halten über nicht sachliche Kritikpunkte !!

Was hättet Ihr davon wenn SOG das Event absagt ?   
Würde es Euch dann besser gehen ? Wo würden wir dann teilnehmen ?  

Gruß Daniel

PS: Und bitte lasst das Kindergartenniveau !! Bitte !!


----------



## tedeschino (4. Januar 2005)

Sorry,
aber wenn ich in ein Restaurant gehe und ein teures Essen bestelle, dann erwarte ich als Kunde auch etwas dafür.

Bei über 70  Startgebühr ist das nicht anders.

Nochmal einiges zur Auffrischung:
1. Mäßige Verpflegung.
2. Kalte nicht ausgeschilderte Duschen.
3. Wo war die angepriesene Bikerfete?
4. Nachts kaum Streckensicherungen ( Es wurde ordentlich abgekürzt)
5. Zwischenstände alle 3 Stunden.
6. Nicht funktionierende Startnummern (Team S-Tec).


----------



## SOG Events (4. Januar 2005)

Info an alle, die meinen, sie müssten uns etwas mitteilen:
Unsere Telefonnummer lautet: 08105/774271, 
unsere eMail-Adresse lautet: [email protected],
unsere Fax-Nummer lautet: 08105/774272

Ich bitte hiermit jeden, mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen, der "sachliche" Kritik loswerden möchten.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen anderen ein gutes vorallen Dingen gesundes sowie erfolgreiches Jahr 2005 !

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Michaela Betzmann
Sog Events GmbH


----------



## bluemuc (4. Januar 2005)

Almoedi schrieb:
			
		

> @Heinerich
> Ich glaube Du kennst die Firma nicht...
> Wartet mal ab ob SOG-Events überhaupt ein 24 Stunden Rennen in diesem Jahr ausrichten wird. Wie ich gehört habe, hat diese Firma zurzeit seeeehr viel Ärger.



ok. wunderbar! hochinteressant!! was hast du gehört?? woher hast du das gehört?? was willst du uns damit sagen??? 

na raus mit der sprache! auch die anderen, die hier so verschwörerisch orakeln dürfen sich gefragt fühlen. kann doch nix passieren, wenn ihr hier einwandfrei beweisbare fakten auf den tisch legt... 

also bitte, wir sind gespannt!! 

aber wenn nicht, dann solltet ihr endlich ruhe geben. euer gesülz nervt nämlich unglaublich. falls ihr was mit der sog zu klären habt, dann tut das, aber bitte da wo es hingehört. ihr macht euch lächerlich.

danke


----------



## bluemuc (4. Januar 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> aber wenn ich in ein Restaurant gehe und ein teures Essen bestelle, dann erwarte ich als Kunde auch etwas dafür.
> 
> Bei über 70  Startgebühr ist das nicht anders.
> ...



dann fahr halt woanders. du mußt ja auch in kein restaurant ein zweites mal gehen, in dem du nicht zufrieden warst. ist nett, dass du deine kritik äußerst. wer sich gewarnt fühlt, kann sich danach richten. fein. danke.

aber: 

wir haben hier jetzt alle verstanden, dass es leute gibt, die mit der sog wie auch immer geartete probleme haben. auch die sog. und bitte nehmt deren angebot an und setzt euch mit denen auseinander. aber nicht hier.

allerdings krieg ich bei euch langsam das gefühl, es könnte sich hier um einen sehr gelungenen werbegag der sog handeln.....


----------



## jo_mlp (4. Januar 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings krieg ich bei euch langsam das gefühl, es könnte sich hier um einen sehr gelungenen werbegag der sog handeln.....




das glaub ich jetzt wiederum weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (4. Januar 2005)

Drehen wir das ganze doch mal um.
Wem dieses "Gesülze" nicht passt, der muß sich hier ja nicht durchlesen und ärgern. 
Es gibt doch noch viele andere Themen.

Dieses Thema ist extra zum 24 H Rennen eröffnet worden (huch, sogar von mir!) und ein Interessenaustausch (positiv und auch negativ) ist hier absolut angebracht. Bevor unser Team nochmal soviel Geld ausgibt, möchten wir schon wissen, ob sich etwas ändern wird.

Ich werde das angebotene "Sorgentelefon" von SOG-Events annehmen.

Allerdings bin ich auch kein Freund von haltlosen Beschuldigungen oder Beleidigungen gegenüber SOG.

Grüßle

Ps. Warum nimmt man an solchen Veranstaltungen teil?
1. Heimspiel.
2. Sportlicher Ehrgeiz


----------



## jo_mlp (4. Januar 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das angebotene "Sorgentelefon" von SOG-Events annehmen.



ja, am besten du rufst dort mal an und trägst alle punkte vor und die sollen dann live eine stellung dazu abgeben - ohne gross drumrumzureden und blabla-gesülze... und das kann man ja dann vergleichen (falls das rennen stattfindet) ob sie gehalten haben (werden), was sie versprechen...

kannst ja auch mal fragen was da noch mit den anderen gerüchten ist und ob sie dazu stellung nehmen möchten...


----------

